# EOS 70D Mode Dial problem...



## patricio7707 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ... I'm Patricio from Argentina. 
One week ago I received from the U.S. a Canon EOS 70D.
It worked ok until yesterday. 

Since today, when I want to choose different modes with the dial mode, the camera just sets: P or A+ (auto). 

- If I select A+ mode (Auto mode) or "Disabling Flash mode" or "Manual mode" .... the camera sets as A+ (Auto mode). 

- If I select modes: CA, SCN, C, B, AV, TV, or P ... the camera sets as "P mode". 

I have read some similar cases in other models of EOS cameras ... they recommen do a "hard reset" by removing the main battery and clock battery. 
I tried to do that, but this model (EOS 70D) seems to have a battery for the date and clock ... but it is internal, It`s a rechargeable battery. 

I guess as a new model, there is no more than the actual firmware, that comes from factory ... so I can`t try to update, since there is no other firmware available. 

Anyone have any suggestions before taking it for service?

Thanks!

you can see what's wrong with my 70D here: (the mode selected by the dial, it's not the same on the screen)


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 9, 2014)

I am not sure, but I think that the 70D uses a capacitor as the "internal battery".

Try removing the regular battery and waiting for a day to see if it resets...

You should also be able to go through the menu system to find an option for "reset to factory defaults"


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I am not sure, but I think that the 70D uses a capacitor as the "internal battery".
> 
> Try removing the regular battery and waiting for a day to see if it resets...
> 
> You should also be able to go through the menu system to find an option for "reset to factory defaults"



The User Manual talk about " [Clear all camera settings]"... I already did and nothing happens. The problem persists.

The User Manual says nothing about a hard reset or factory reset.

Although the user manual does not say anything ... 24hs ago I removed the battery and memory card. In a few hours I will turn on the camera and we will see...

I'm still waiting found a solution before having to take it to Canon Service.


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just turn on the camera after 24 hours since I removed the battery and memory card.

Nothing happened ... the problem persists. The camera din´t ask me to set the date and time... so I understand, the "internal battery" was not discharged.

It is not rentable send the camera back to the U.S., for costs and time.
In that case, I prefer contact Canon Argentina (Local).


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 10, 2014)

I checked and found conflicting info. Some sources say there is an internal battery, some say that there is not.

On the 60D there is a second battery inside the main battery compartment.... you remove the main battery and there is tab you lift out to get at the secondary battery.... it might be the same for the 70D....


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You remove the main battery and there is tab you lift out to get at the secondary battery.... it might be the same for the 70D....



No... There isn't "clock battery" inside the main battery compartment.
In the 7D... yes, like this video shows.. but in 70D, no.

Canon 7D Missed Focus Hard Reset Fix


----------

